# There, we fixed it.



## JuanH (31/10/15)

I've been struggling to find a replacement glass for my Aspire Atlantis V2 for months. The diameter is slightly smaller than the standard one used by most other RTAs. I mentioned this to my friend, and he machined a stainless steel one for me with perspex on the inside. What do you guys think?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/15)

JuanH said:


> I've been struggling to find a replacement glass for my Aspire Atlantis V2 for months. The diameter is slightly smaller than the standard one used by most other RTAs. I mentioned this to my friend, and he machined a stainless steel one for me with perspex on the inside. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bud! Nice


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/10/15)

Now he must just machine the rest and pick a good name for it  O and register as a vendor  Good work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

